# Sprouting buds--HELP



## DonJones (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm totally baffled.  I have one particular bubble gum that looked like a slow finisher with a lot of bud on it.  Suddenly nearly every little clump in the bud has this sprout thing growing out of it.  The best way I can describe it is think of a potato eye with a sprout growing out of it. 

I'm trying to attach the only picture that I have been able to get where the sprout and bud are both pretty much in focus.

Any idea what the **** is happening, what effect does it have and what if anything can I do to save the plant for at least making hash from?  

Also and even more importantly, is it contagious and likely to spread to the other plants in the bud room?


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 10, 2009)

Gee Don we are both going to learn something here ! I have not seen that before but i sure hope you can find out about it ! Sorry friend i hope some help comes soon ! Peace and All the best !


----------



## Alistair (Oct 10, 2009)

Yeah, what are those?


----------



## DonJones (Oct 10, 2009)

Maybe I'm not so uninformed as I thought.  If neither of you know or have any ideas I don't feel quite so ignorant.  I've called everyone I know and I can't even find anyone who remembers ever hearing about it, much less has any information.

What is even stranger is it is happening to every individual bud on the plant.  

Then the one next to it is developing what look like sterile seeds -- at least I think they will be sterile because I've watched the entire room very carefully for pollen balls and been using REVERSE regularly as a preventative because we had a low rider morph on us and we are finishing out the rest of it and probably killing off our low riders rather than take a chance on all of them being morphs.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 10, 2009)

I dont know.But I do grow bubblegum and that isnt normal...I have never seen that on my BG...


----------



## Mutt (Oct 10, 2009)

Looks like a mutant hermie to me. Those sure do look like naners.


----------



## Hick (Oct 10, 2009)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Looks like a mutant hermie to me. Those sure do look like naners.


...:yeahthat:   'nanners.....


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks gents ! Mutant hermie it shall be ! Peace and lets try to avoid those ! LOL !


----------



## DonJones (Oct 10, 2009)

Okay, they are mutant hermie "nanas".  

What causes it -- is it anything I can control or avoid doing in the future?

What do the "nanas" do if I let the plant grow?

Is the plant any good or should I just pull it and get rid of it?

Thanks.


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 10, 2009)

Given that is is now said to be a hermie i would definatly rip it ..it may pollinate your other girls and send them to seed ..And all of those seeds will have herm traits  ( be Hermie's ) ..its possible that this may have already happened ! ARE THE SEEDS BAGSEED ( Where did they come from )   ???  Keep a close eye on them and it may be evident that you may have to pull them all and start over ! Sorry for the bad news but someone had to do it ! Peace and all the best !


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 10, 2009)

purplephazes said:
			
		

> Given that is is now said to be a hermie i would definatly rip it ..it may pollinate your other girls and send them to seed ..And all of those seeds will have herm traits ( be Hermie's ) ..its possible that this may have already happened ! ARE THE SEEDS BAGSEED ( Where did they come from ) ??? Keep a close eye on them and it may be evident that you may have to pull them all and start over ! Sorry for the bad news but someone had to do it ! Peace and all the best !


 Oh and the cause of this is generally caused from stress light times be changed eratically maybe knocking them around to much ! It could be a bad seed !


----------



## DonJones (Oct 11, 2009)

They were all cloned form the same plant that my son grew successfully but didn't like the yield or the quality.

The rest of them are doing okay.  I've had 4 other strains in the room the whole time and no other mkorphs, but I pull it in the morning when the lights are on.

Thanks.

By the way, can anyone recommend a relatively easy to grow, high yield, high quality strain, preferably a short cycle too?


----------



## Icex420 (Oct 11, 2009)

Those look nothing like nanners to me... 

=/


----------



## Alistair (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah, I agree with Ice, but what else could they be?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 11, 2009)

Looks like a mutant hermie where the flowers have grown as a succulent.


eace:


----------



## DonJones (Oct 11, 2009)

Hippy,

That is a very good description. 

If that is the case, then what do I do with her now?

Is there any chance of letting it finish out and use if for hash or should I just cut my losses?

After seed form, is there any danger in finishing that plant out in the same room as normal plants?

I either have a self pollinated bubblegum or more likely a cross between a bubblegum & a hermie lowryder that is just loaded with seeds.  Either way I've been told that both self-pollinating and hermie pollinated seeds are almost 100% female without any of the feminization techinques that are usually used to feminize seeds.  

I have a friend who grows outdoors and isn't particular what he grows and I was considering letting him have some of the seeds to see what he can do with them.  Then if he has good results with them, I'll try growing some of them myself.

Thanks for thehelp.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 11, 2009)

Don If you let that plant's male flowers pop you will polinate every female plant you got and all the seed will have a chances of being "Hermi". If it was me I would cut the Harvest the plant and Make Hash or use for smoke


----------



## DonJones (Oct 11, 2009)

aplaisia


I can try, but I'm not having very good luck getting detail/close ups with our cameras.  I don't think either of them have a marco setting.


----------



## DonJones (Oct 11, 2009)

ozzydiodude,

It's good to hear from you.  I've been real busy for a while and haven't checked the forum like I should.

The strange thing about this plant is it is 6 weeks into flower and every thing looked just like her sisters and then all of a sudden every individual bud, that had been developing normally as far as we could see, suddenly had these things growing out of the ends  I can't find any "flowers" anywhere just these semi mature buds that suddenly sprouted out of the end.

How late into budding can a MJ plant be pollenized?  These seem to have NO flowers -- male or female -- left, just these weird sprouts.

Do you have any ideas what is going on?

Thank you all for your assistance.


----------



## Hick (Oct 11, 2009)

there is little doubt in "my" mind, that those are anything but staminate flowers. Staminate flowers late in the flowering prcess don't look much like the staminate flowers that you would normally see.


----------



## Yellowjacket (Oct 11, 2009)

Doesn't look like any male flowers I've ever seen. You don't need to hurry about pulling it. Watch it for a while.
But it's definately mutant. I've always heard good things about mutant/sport plants. But this tops them all.

YJ


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 11, 2009)

DonJones said:
			
		

> I have a friend who grows outdoors and isn't particular what he grows and I was considering letting him have some of the seeds to see what he can do with them.  Then if he has good results with them, I'll try growing some of them myself.
> 
> Thanks for thehelp.



NO NO NO NO, please do not do this!  This is an undesirable genetic trait that can only be stopped (well not stopped, but at least slowed) by destroying the seeds.  Hermies procreate hermies.


----------



## DonJones (Oct 12, 2009)

I haven't been able to get any better pictures with the cameras we have.

I did cut one open lengthwise and it almost looks like it is trying to grow a new stem out of each individual bud/flower.  When I split is lengthwise the outer region was quite soft with a firmer interior section that was almost woody in nature.  This particular "sprout" had a small branch like protuberance and the woody interior also had a small branch mimicking  the outer branching appearance.

And suddenly the other 3 bubblegums are doing the same thing, but everything else is doing fine, the Lowryder, Black Berry and Maui's.

THG, 
I hear you on spreading them messy mutant strains.  You are right.  I'll probably just let the seedy one finish out, pick out the seed, use what is left to make hash since I prefer to ingest rather than inhale anyway, and destroy the seeds.

By the way does making ice/bubble hash and then using the hash to make either oil or butter help to reduce the green alfalfa taste in the goodies?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## DonJones (Oct 12, 2009)

I know people who used to just add hash, either solid or oil into their goodies recipes without first dissolving them in oil or butter.

It's been a while since anyone but my son has given me any goodies.  He uses everything you would normally use in has and just simmers it for hours in a slow cooker on low.  But his always have the "green" alfalfa taste.

Incidentally, I read on a different forum that acetone is more effective and efficent in extracting the oils & crystals than alcohol.  Of course it is VERY important to make sure that ALL of the acetone is evaporated away and to use PURE acetone rather than things like resin removers, finger nail polish remover and stuff like that so that there is NO RESIDUE IN THE HASH!

I'm not sure but I think that acetone fumes are more flammable than alcohol fumes so you have be extremely careful when you are evaporating the acetone. 

Getting back on topic, I talked to an old time grower (a 60s hippie grower) and when I showed him some of it, he thought they looked like it was trying to grow new veg out of the flowers instead of budding up.  Oh, by the way, we are NOT seeing any crystals anywhere on the plants yet.

I think I'm going to keep at least one of them and see what it does.  The others I'm probably pull and hash.

Thank you got your input.


----------



## Yellowjacket (Oct 13, 2009)

If you're not seeing any crystals then yer not gonna get much hash for your efforts. Let them grow. They are probably sprouting branches, maybe with more bud!
I told ya they wasn't balls!

BTW DJ, I think looking to purchase pure acetone will get ya noticed, being as it's also used in "drug" manufacturing.

YJ


----------



## DonJones (Oct 13, 2009)

Yellowjacket,

One I'm legal so getting noticed isn't a problem.  Two, pure acetone does NOT necessarily mean specialized purchases, just to be sure it doesn't have other things in it that might leave residues, like a lot of finger nail polish removers have oils mixed in to lessen the drying effects on the surrounding skin and some of the other acetone based solvents have other kinds of solvents mixe din to change the characteristics.

But yes, buying anything in food grade or drug grades is likely to raise eyebrows.  As far as acetone goes, the volume you purchase is more likely to get you noticed than the quality because it has so many legitimate uses.

On using alcohol, my personal choice is using grain/ethyl alcohol like high proof vodka or even better pure grain drinking alcohol like EVERCLEAR here in the states because even if you don't get all of the alcohol out, it isn't going to harm you like methyl or isopropal alcohol can.  Definitely avoid rubbing alcohol because it has oils added to it to lubricate the skin and keep it from drying out.  Likewise witch hazel is nearly pure alcohol but has several additives that aren't going to make your product very usable. 

On the issue of the plants, if they are growing new veg, the existing branches/stems will NOT support the weight of the new growth.  Each individual flower/bud is growing them not just each major bud group.  The end of the stem of the colas will each have to support at least 15 to 20 new pieces of veg.  Not really to likely to happen.  YES YOU TOLD ME THEY WEREN'T BALLS, and I pretty well knew that from the start, but had no idea what they were or what caused them.  I just find it better in the long run to ignore obviously incorrect answers if they aren't going to harm anyone rather than arguing or offending people who are only trying to help -- especially when my knowledge specific to cannabis is so limited.  I still don't know what they are or what caused them, and it looks like I never will.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## DonJones (Oct 13, 2009)

aplaisia,
How are you getting these great pictures?  What kind of equipment are you using and where in the Pacific Northwest might I get some thing like it?

Thanks again.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 13, 2009)

I would destroy them...they are mutants. nothing desirable about them. what if they pollenate your other plants? creeps me out that you are letting it grow..no offense.. no trichs means no high so they are useless to you for making anything good..IMO.. good luck with the others!!


----------



## Yellowjacket (Oct 13, 2009)

The comment about "I told you they weren't balls" wasn't directed at you so much as those insisting they were hermie balls gonna destroy your crop.
Sorry you took it otherwise.
_Pure_ acetone is gonna be something you have to sign for even worse than pseudo ephedrine products. You may be legal for your garden but that doesn't excuse you from unwanted attention.
I only posted to warn others that may not be as savvy as you. I shall now remove myself from your thread.
Have a nice day.

YJ


----------



## DonJones (Oct 27, 2009)

aplaisia,

I just found a picture of a bud on a regenerating female that looks a lot like what I had -- it also happened on 4 bubblegums in the same grow.

I'm wondering if my plants started revegging without appearing to finish first. If that is what happened, I sure wasted a lot of good future harvest by pulling them early and cutting them up for hash.

I'm going to try to post a copy of the reveg picture now.

Well I didn't get it to post but it is the far right top row of post 13 in this thread.

 	Growing Marijuana Forum > Marijuana Cultivation  > Grow Journals
> CG's Reveg.....8 plants revegging and 2 mammas 8)

Please take a look and see what you think.

Thank you.


----------

